# Hard disk's price increased by DOUBLE?



## jkultimate (Nov 15, 2011)

Lil bit bad morning guys..!
Hard disks price increased by DOUBLE.
I was going to buy 500 GB Seagtte 7200 HDD for my pc.
The service man told me that the price increased by double.

It was 2200 for 500 GB. Now its approx 4300 guys .!

Is there any way of dropping prices? Any one knows???
What's the reason for this BAD increase? Please let me know.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 15, 2011)

i heard that some company making hdd was destroyed in floods(something like that).so the sudden increase.(not sure but thats wat i heard)


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 15, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> i heard that some company making hdd was destroyed in floods(something like that).so the sudden increase.(not sure but thats wat i heard)



Yea I also heard that the ship that was carrying HDD was drowned. Like that. 
Is there will be drop in price after some time (company manages to take back its profit) ??? eh?

Is it good now for going for 250 GB instead of 500 GB?
OR wait until the prices drop?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 15, 2011)

"Good Morning" My friend  This situation has been there(and worsening) for weeks now. It was because of a flood in thailand which destroyed HDD manufacturing plants. The situation is expected to resolve itself by q1 2012.

Till then wait, if you already have a HDD. If you dont have one only then invest


----------



## syamprasadkr (Nov 15, 2011)

yaa 
Thailand manfactures abt one- fourth all hdd in the world.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 15, 2011)

As a major producer of hard-disk drives, Thailand's floods threaten to reduce supplies of this key component by roughly a third, according to manufacturer

Check it here..Thailand Floods Could Impact HDD Supplies, Computer Production Worldwide


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 15, 2011)

even the TV market here might see some price fluctuations, as japanese brands like sony and toshiba have their warehouses at thailand and import the TVs from there to india. anyway, thanks people for telling this ! i was also wondering why HDD prices went up, but it didnt occur to me about the flood-connection.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 15, 2011)

WHuu...... Thanks guys for helping me. 

I've now got a WD 160 GB with couple of GB left. I want to purchase some new games and movies. So that's why I thinked about buying a new HDD. I'll wait for sure.

Cheers.


----------



## azzu (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky for me i got a Replacement HDD from WD a week ago..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> It was because of a flood in thailand which destroyed HDD manufacturing plants.



yeah..this is the reason for huge increase in prices of HDD


----------



## Sarath (Nov 15, 2011)

has there been another set of floods or this is the same old news. Been that way for over a month. Prices have been competing with onion for the hike magnitude. 

6months to 1year for price to normalise


----------



## fractalnoize (Nov 16, 2011)

today i asked for a 500gb HD and the local shopkeeper stated the price as Rs.5000!!! WTF!!


----------



## macjenn (May 29, 2012)

What are the current prices of internal HDDs in Chandigarh?
A week back I confirmed from a retailer in sector 34 Chandigarh, He said it is still the same as one has to spend Rs.4200 for a 500 GB internal hard disk drive....   

What are the chances of drooping prices?

Please someone inform me when the price are slashed.


----------



## Jripper (May 29, 2012)

I got the price of a 500 gb seagate expansion drive a few days back. 4125 +tax


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

macjenn said:


> What are the chances of drooping prices?
> 
> Please someone inform me when the price are slashed.



1. Chances of dropping prices: Nil.
2. When prices will be slashed? Who knows. Its part of business now.

P.S. you could have started a new thread instead of bumping in this old one.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2012)

production resumed as it was before the flood, but they are getting high margins now why reduce price?


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2012)

Don't think hardware companies as cheaters. They are using the extra money to help rebuilding Thailand which has suffered the worst flood of the decade.

And the warranty has been reduced because still there is a huge gap between supply and demand. Closing this thread. Please continue discussion regarding this in Chit-chat section.


----------

